# dev-lang/perl: Recursive variable `PATH' references itself

## mutehim

```
make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r5/work/perl-5.8.8/ext/Errno'

makefile:445: *** Recursive variable `PATH' references itself (eventually).  Stop.

 *

 * ERROR: dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r5 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2427:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake -j1 || die "Unable to make"

 *  The die message:

 *   Unable to make

```

hi,

hat jemand von euch eine ahnung wie das mit Path zustande kommt?

google spuckt zwar ein wenig was aus, aber das bezieht sich alles auf windows compiler und ich hab keinen brauchbaren zusammenhang gefunden.

danke und

gruß

----------

## Finswimmer

Evtl liegt der eigentliche Fehler auch weiter oben. Poste das bitte mal.

Tobi

----------

